# Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet (merged x2)



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

http://mediatakeout.com/

I know this is bull**** but my question is what is the reason behind this?? I do not stay in Jersey area I was wondering is this old news by now?



> December 7. The NBA is about to be rocked by one of the biggest scandals in league history. MediaTakeOut.com has learned that a prominent member of the New Jersey Nets has admitted to his family that he's bisexual.
> 
> In an exclusive interview, MediaTakeOut.com spoke with a friend of the family who claims the player "came out" during a recent trip home. According to our source, "when [the player] came out of the closet, everyone was shocked ... we would always see pictures of him with models. No one suspected that he was into men."
> 
> ...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



Cormegadadon said:


> http://mediatakeout.com/
> 
> I know this is bull**** but my question is what is the reason behind this?? I do not stay in Jersey area I was wondering is this old news by now?


Anybody in the world can be bisexual or gay. I'm sure there are some closeted players in sports. 

That being said, I think the story is BS.


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

They're talking about RJ. They just spent Thanksgiving at his mothers house when they were in Arizona, so maybe thats when they claim he came out.

I don't believe it, but they're definetly talking about RJ.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

This is the sam site I think that said T.I. the rapper is a meth addict. It has no credibility whatsoever, and this is a cheapshot at RJ


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

Why would anyone write something like that?


----------



## smsagoo (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

Well if it's true, and this is who he is, then so be it. So what?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



JCB said:


> Why would anyone write something like that?


Because they are trying to sell papers


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

does it really matter??


----------



## VC posterized me (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

1. This is fake, look at their front page, rediculous stuff.

2. Who cares if we have a gay player?

3. It's obviously Vince! Broke up with his wife, starting to play a little badly, and my friend who sent me the link to this article sent me a pic of Vince standing to a buff shirtless man who even I, my hetersexual self, was oddly attracted to.

Way to go Vince! So god damn pimp you playin both fields...leave some for the ladies though.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

RJ gay?
its okay


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

idk about RJ, but i know at least _one _gay nba player...










http://s6755.gridserver.com/nba/2006/11/cuttino_mobley_is_wearing_a_sc.html


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

I don't know about gay, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if Chris Kaman ****s animals.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Is this true? (coming out of the closest)*



> December 7. The NBA is about to be rocked by one of the biggest scandals in league history. MediaTakeOut.com has learned that a prominent member of the New Jersey Nets has admitted to his family that he's bisexual.
> 
> In an exclusive interview, MediaTakeOut.com spoke with a friend of the family who claims the player "came out" during a recent trip home. According to our source, "when [the player] came out of the closet, everyone was shocked ... we would always see pictures of him with models. No one suspected that he was into men."
> 
> ...


http://www.mediatakeout.com/Exclusives/NJNet_Gay.html

If it is true, who do you think it is? If it is not true, just lock the thread. I came across it and the unprofessionalism of the site had me being skeptic of its truthfulness. I just wanted to see if you guys have heard about this or know what is going on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Is this true? (coming out of the closest)*

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=322427


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Is this true? (coming out of the closest)*



HB said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=322427


Sorry about that, looked around and couldn't see if it had been posted, you can just lock this thread, delete, or merge it, whatever you decide.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

The "Mike Piazza Plan".

1. Call press conference

2. Announce not gay

3. Marry Playmate


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

If this is true, I hope the player plays like this guy in the playoffs.

<object height="350" width="425">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pYe9iywVUjw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>


That would sew up a championship. Book it.


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

OMG, OMG that is freaking HILARIOUS!! No one's gonna try to get low post position on that dude unless they are very, very serious on the "hardwood".


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

funny stuff


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

Well , there goes our hopes of trading rj. No other team is gonna wanna shower with him.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*










This picture looks funny


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



eddymac said:


> This picture looks funny


Where did you find that?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

I'm pretty sure Vince is good friends with Tyson Beckford.

I'm also pretty sure this article is gar-bagé.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

Well, if anyone one of our players were to be homosexual, it def. be RJ.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



Jizzy said:


> Well, if anyone one of our players were to be homosexual, it def. be RJ.


How does that work?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*










Sorry, couldn't help it...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



Real said:


> How does that work?



Do you really want to know how being homosexual works, Net2? Not that I am.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



Jizzy said:


> Do you really want to know how being homosexual works, Net2? Not that I am.


No thanks.

I'll just conclude that your statement was inaccurate and unwarranted, and move on.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



Real said:


> No thanks.
> 
> *I'll just conclude that your statement was inaccurate and unwarranted, and move on*.



Care to explain?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

I cant believe we are having a discussion of either VC or RJ being gay
and it being actually realistic


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



Jizzy said:


> Care to explain?


Sure! You're statement had nothing to back it up. 

When I asked you about it, you gave me a childish response. 

That's really all I have to say.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

whoa. I cant believe it


----------



## Sospiro (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

This is rock bottom for any part of the press to write about. We shouldn't care about how players act outside of the court anyway. I don't think homosexual basketballplayers play any different than other people.


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

*the deal behind the rumors*

It's about RJ.
TOTALLY untrue.

IT was planted by a jealous wife of one of the Nets who thinks RJ is a bad unfluence on her boy.
She tried this before a few years ago but no one would bite.

She's a crazy *****.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: the deal behind the gay rumors*



windjammer23 said:


> It's about RJ.
> TOTALLY untrue.
> 
> IT was planted by a jealous wife of one of the Nets who thinks RJ is a bad unfluence on her boy.
> ...


Ummm and how do you know this, I mean about the wife.


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: the deal behind the gay rumors*



HB said:


> Ummm and how do you know this, I mean about the wife.


and the wife of which player?


----------



## Sospiro (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: the deal behind the gay rumors*

No link, no creditability.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: the deal behind the gay rumors*

Your post is as credible as that article, sorry


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: the deal behind the gay rumors*

^^^^
mtrock has possibly the all time greatest quote from a poster on any basketball message board. brilliant as a signature.
everytime i read it i crack up. i'd love to talk basketball with whoever originally posted that.


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: the deal behind the gay rumors*



SetShotWilly said:


> Your post is as credible as that article, sorry


 
Hey man, believe it or not. 
She's been pulling this **** for years. This time she went way over the line. So wait and see...this **** will blow soon.

If the brother's a doubter, take the words of David Justice when he was asked how he could dump a girl as beautiful and Halle Berry, "A person can be beautiful on the outside and just as ugly on the inside."


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: the deal behind the gay rumors*

How many guys are married on the Nets?


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: the deal behind the gay rumors*

You still havent told us whos wife


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: the deal behind the gay rumors*

even if I don't buy that crazy rumor, I hope you're wrong about the wife

drama in the locker room doesn't help to win a championship,
however I actually thought it must be some jealous bitter chick spreading a false rumor for revenge


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

I know who it is...

Jeff McInnis!:yay:


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*

I don't care if somebody is gay...I just want the team to WIN games...


----------



## kiddisanet (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*

lmao, ridiculous thread


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: the deal behind the gay rumors*



dunbladekilla said:


> ^^^^
> mtrock has possibly the all time greatest quote from a poster on any basketball message board. brilliant as a signature.
> everytime i read it i crack up. i'd love to talk basketball with whoever originally posted that.


i believe i quoted that post first


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*

oh boy....winjammer23 "the insider"  :lol:


----------



## bayern20 (Dec 9, 2006)

*New Jersey Net, bi or gay?*



> The NBA is about to be rocked by one of the biggest scandals in league history. MediaTakeOut.com has learned that a prominent member of the New Jersey Nets has admitted to his family that he's bisexual.
> 
> In an exclusive interview, MediaTakeOut.com spoke with a friend of the family who claims the player "came out" during a recent trip home. According to our source, "when [the player] came out of the closet, everyone was shocked ... we would always see pictures of him with models. No one suspected that he was into men."
> 
> ...


http://www.mediatakeout.com/Exclusives/NJNet_Gay.html

Where there is smoke there is fire?

Will see the next few days if anything surfaces.

Would be groundbreaking for the NBA and sports in general.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: New Jersey Net, bi or gay?*

Rudy Gay got traded to the Nets!?!?!?

But seriously, anyone who know this is? This is pretty unexpected. Probably Collins.


----------



## bayern20 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

Apologies..didn't see this thread..so you can lock mine.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

I always thought Jefferson might be... the way he talks etc...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



bayern20 said:


> Apologies..didn't see this thread..so you can lock mine.


no problem, I just merged them together.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



ravor44 said:


> I know who it is...
> 
> Jeff McInnis!:yay:


hahah,I was waiting for the a McInnis joke.


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*



Intense Enigma said:


> oh boy....winjammer23 "the insider"  :lol:



Hardly man. But the community is tight. Word goes around and this one is old.

It's not just you chubby white middle age guys with a nice little piece of properity in suburbia or teenage sports geeks that have computers ya know.
So stop hatin


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: New Jersey Net, bi or gay?*



bayern20 said:


> http://www.mediatakeout.com/Exclusives/NJNet_Gay.html
> 
> Where there is smoke there is fire?
> 
> ...



It's NOT true.
And Bayern20 it's funny you would get on this board just to post your thoughts about a gay rumor. I know where your agenda is. Maybe you should switch up your screen names
*link removed*
So stop spreading and justifying with the "where there's smoke there's fire" crap.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*

Only one person fits windjammer's description. Mrs. K.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*



windjammer23 said:


> Hardly man. But the community is tight. Word goes around and this one is old.
> 
> *It's not just you chubby white middle age guys with a nice little piece of properity in suburbia* or teenage sports geeks that have computers ya know.
> So stop hatin


 hahahahaha....oh boy,today kids hahahahaha..."chubby" hahahaha

"*the community is tight*" yeah i know the tri-state area is soo small and "tight" hahahahaha

everytime i read one of your amazing post or thread i feel you're soo desperate for attention or something is just hilarious.....

but hey dont get me wrong,you are becoming my favorite poster around here,i just cant wait to read your daily dose of incoherent rambling and laugh my *** off,keep it going kid :lol:

"*chubby*" hahahaha


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: New Jersey Net, bi or gay?*



windjammer23 said:


> It's NOT true.
> And Bayern20 it's funny you would get on this board just to post your thoughts about a gay rumor. I know where your agenda is. Maybe you should switch up your screen names
> *link removed*
> So stop spreading and justifying with the "where there's smoke there's fire" crap.


I think its pretty sad how upset you appear to be because someone might be gay...


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



peg182 said:


> idk about RJ, but i know at least _one _gay nba player...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao what a metro.


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: New Jersey Net, bi or gay?*



Amareca said:


> I think its pretty sad how upset you appear to be because someone might be gay...



Don't play that game with me. It has to do with lying and trying to hurt someone. Sexual orientation is just the vehicle.

It could have been a lie about how he got some girl pregnant in Dallas. Nothing's wrong with having a baby if that's what you want but if it's untrue and someone's spreading it just to try to cause harm, that's wack.

And you know it.

Don't play pc with me. It's a cop out.


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*



Intense Enigma said:


> hahahahaha....oh boy,today kids hahahahaha..."chubby" hahahaha
> 
> "*the community is tight*" *yeah i know the tri-state area is soo small and "tight" hahahahaha
> *
> ...


That's not the community I'm talking about.

But I'll keep trying to please you. Give me some time. I'll think of something.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*



Aurelino said:


> Only one person fits windjammer's description. Mrs. K.


Which is exactly why kiddisanet replied to it


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*



cpawfan said:


> Which is exactly why kiddisanet replied to it


In a rare foray.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet (merged)*

I've been saying this for years but no one wants to admit it. RJ has to be gay. And that's cool....nothing against it. But he is.


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet (merged)*



Phenom Z28 said:


> I've been saying this for years but no one wants to admit it. RJ has to be gay. And that's cool....nothing against it. But he is.


Why have you been saying this for years?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet (merged)*

Unless RJ comes out and says it its pure garbage and doesn't even warrant discussion.

Not that theres anything wrong with that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet (merged)*



Phenom Z28 said:


> I've been saying this for years but no one wants to admit it. RJ has to be gay. And that's cool....nothing against it. But he is.


Dang phenom where have you been man. The place hasnt been the same


----------



## kiddisanet (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*

There's no point in getting annoyed anymore, I just laugh. windjammer. lol.


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*

I don't expect anyone to believe me but my buddy knows RJ and says he's with ladies all of the time. When in doubt, you have to assume he's straight.


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*



kiddisanet said:


> There's no point in getting annoyed anymore, I just laugh. windjammer. lol.




Laugh now young lady. It's been too much for too long.
The best part is someone's writing a book all about it.
And we'll all sit back and enjoy the show. Soon all of US will be laughing.

Booya!


Sorry to everyone else on the board for hurtin on a lady. Except for Intense Enigma who might enjoy more rambling.


----------



## kiddisanet (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*



windjammer23 said:


> Laugh now young lady. It's been too much for too long.
> The best part is someone's writing a book all about it.
> And we'll all sit back and enjoy the show. Soon all of US will be laughing.
> 
> ...



Which jealous woman are you? hahahaha. wait, this is my favorite line. it's been too much for too long. What's your problem anyway? Do I know you?


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*



kiddisanet said:


> Which jealous woman are you? hahahaha. wait, this is my favorite line. it's been too much for too long. What's your problem anyway? Do I know you?



You wish I was a female because they're all terrified of you. I'm a friend of the ladies and don't mind to stand up. But it's the boys that are tight.


----------



## kiddisanet (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*



windjammer23 said:


> You wish I was a female because they're all terrified of you. I'm a friend of the ladies and don't mind to stand up. But it's the boys that are tight.


:lol: which ladies?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*

funny stuff


----------



## greg9HeatFan (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet (merged)*

That MediaTakeOut site is hilarious. It may not be true but it is entertaining.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet (merged)*

i dont wanna go thru the whole thread

so i dont know if this was posted yet

but


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

*One Nets player is gay?*

QUOTE December 7. The NBA is about to be rocked by one of the biggest scandals in league history. MediaTakeOut.com has learned that a prominent member of the New Jersey Nets has admitted to his family that he's bisexual.

In an exclusive interview, MediaTakeOut.com spoke with a friend of the family who claims the player "came out" during a recent trip home. According to our source, "when [the player] came out of the closet, everyone was shocked ... we would always see pictures of him with models. No one suspected that he was into men."

And what's more shocking, tells our source, is that the NBA player has entered into a romantic relationship with one of his childhood friends. The tipster explains, "the two boys were friends since childhood ... when [the player] went to the NBA, he brought along [the friend] as a personal assistant." The tipster added, "I don't know how to feel, I love them both but something doesn't seem right about them being together like that."

And the source tells MediaTakeOut.com that the NBA star's relationship with his former pal appears to be serious. The source explains, "[the player] could have kept it quiet and nobody would have suspected. He came out because he wanted us to accept his relationship." The source added, "those two have been friends for many years .. if their relationship is anything like their friendship, its got to be serious."

The NBA player, who is African American, has been linked to a number of women in the past - all of whom are Caucasian. He is also known for enjoying the night life with his teammates and good friend Tyson Beckford.

For legal reasons, MediaTakeOut.com has decided not to print the name of the player.

Developing...QUOTE


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet (merged)*



da1nonly said:


> i dont wanna go thru the whole thread
> 
> so i dont know if this was posted yet
> 
> but


thats a hott pic


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet (merged)*

i dont know but heres a net player 'enjoying the night life....

with 'good friend' tyson beckford...


http://www.wireimage.com/GalleryListing.asp?navtyp=GLS====7823&evntI=72&qckv=y&nbc1=1


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet (merged)*



ChosenFEW said:


> i dont know but heres a net player 'enjoying the night life....
> 
> with 'good friend' tyson beckford...
> 
> ...


I don't see what that proves..


----------



## Funandgames (Aug 5, 2006)

The Tyson photo brought up a thought I've had for a while. Everyone likes to mention how much members of the team party but the only proof of that tends to be some photos from 2 years ago at best. How does anyone know they even still party as heavily as they used to? People do tend to get tired or perhaps grow up. Where is the proof that they haven't?


----------



## RasH-Vinsanity (Oct 8, 2006)

VC is married...confirms that hes not "bisexual"

RJ has had many girls in his life...also confirms that hes not "bisexual"..

Just because RJ lives with his childhood friend in his apartment....doesnt mean hes "bisexual"...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont know what it proves...

you be the judge



> He is also known for enjoying the night life with his teammates and good friend Tyson Beckford


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

RJ in his element...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whoa! now, what do you mean RJ in his element


----------



## kiddisanet (Jul 7, 2004)

Funandgames said:


> The Tyson photo brought up a thought I've had for a while. Everyone likes to mention how much members of the team party but the only proof of that tends to be some photos from 2 years ago at best. How does anyone know they even still party as heavily as they used to? People do tend to get tired or perhaps grow up. Where is the proof that they haven't?


RJ is forever young.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

RasH-Vinsanity said:


> VC is married...confirms that hes not "bisexual"
> 
> RJ has had many girls in his life...also confirms that hes not "bisexual"..
> 
> Just because RJ lives with his childhood friend in his apartment....doesnt mean hes "bisexual"...


FYI, bisexual people do have relationships with women.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*



peg182 said:


> idk about RJ, but i know at least _one _gay nba player...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Make that 2.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Tabloid Website spreads lies. a net player is coming out the closet*

That's Channing Frye, is it not?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

RasH-Vinsanity said:


> VC is married...confirms that hes not "bisexual"
> 
> RJ has had many girls in his life...also confirms that hes not "bisexual"..
> 
> Just because RJ lives with his childhood friend in his apartment....doesnt mean hes "bisexual"...


Um, do you know what "*bi*sexual" even means?

I have some links if you need them...


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

wow. 

and yeah, it is frye. 


and I'll let dark knight give you links for bisexual


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dark Knight said:


> Um, do you know what "*bi*sexual" even means?
> 
> I have some links if you need them...


Use PM, family oriented board!

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Petey said:


> Use PM, family oriented board!
> 
> -Petey


Can robots be bisexual?


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Well many years ago in the Australian Rugby league competition (big deal) a player by the name of Ian Roberts came out ('89 i think) and still made the national team, was still highly sought after as a "Franchise player" (a six foot five guy who could pass well, quick on his feet and tackled with the force of a dumptruck) and the only guy who trash talked him on-field ended up with a broken jaw, cheekbone, fractured eye socket and 4 or 5 teeth out.

See regardless of lifestyle, a competitor is still a competitor...


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

DownUnderWonder said:


> Well many years ago in the Australian Rugby league competition (big deal) a player by the name of Ian Roberts came out ('89 i think) and still made the national team, was still highly sought after as a "Franchise player" (a six foot five guy who could pass well, quick on his feet and tackled with the force of a dumptruck) and the only guy who trash talked him on-field ended up with a broken jaw, cheekbone, fractured eye socket and 4 or 5 teeth out.
> 
> See regardless of lifestyle, a competitor is still a competitor...


In Rugby it's easy to beat somebody up that's trash talking you. 

Besides it's Rugby in Australia... It's no surprise they were fighting for his uh... services? Those fellas like it rough. :bsmile: [/joke]


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

of course there is nothing wrong about this persons sexual preference....whatever floats your boat man...

its just a little surprising and funny seeing how macho a lot of these guys act...:yay:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

That website is garbage. Now they have Kobe "exposed", yikes! What rubbish.


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

I'd say that some of these guys that they assume are gay are really just classy people...For example, Dwight Howard, a firm Christian guy and solid athlete, I highly doubt you could ever find pictures of with barely clathed women. Does that make him gay? Absolutely not.
Also, there's such a pressure in the NBA to go along with the crowd and be the party man, that if you're not, people automatically assume something's wrong with you. So a lot of it is just hogwash.
In the case of RJ, he has professed to be a Christian in the past, but from what I've heard from him and seen lately, it doesn't appear he's a very dedicated one. 
Does that mean he must be gay? No. I've only gotten the indication of the other extreme. Neither sit well with my personal morals, so neither is much better to me - whether he's being lose with women or men. I only hope he still holds some moral values from his childhood. I do think those pictures should be evidence of the truth. :thumbdown: I'd say he's far from being gay or bi. Here's to tabloids. :cheers: ity:


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

after hearing these post game comments, RJ is most defenately a ******.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

demens said:


> after hearing these post game comments, RJ is most defenately a ******.


??


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

his sexuality does`nt stop him being a good player but i do think jefferson is a ----,he looks very effimenate and has a bit of mincy walk too


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

could the internal problems inside the nets locker room be cause by RJ being ----? sure we can all pretend to take the liberal take on it and say he's a good player no matter what he puts in his *** but maybe not everyone on the team would be as understanding?


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

maybe you should stop talking for a while, champ.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: the deal behind the rumors*



windjammer23 said:


> It's about RJ.
> TOTALLY untrue.
> 
> IT was planted by a jealous wife of one of the Nets who thinks RJ is a bad unfluence on her boy.
> ...



windjammer clearly wasn't joking.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL at Jounmana spreading rumors about RJ being gay.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Wojnarowski wrote this a few days ago


> Within the New Jersey Nets' locker room, the issues had transcended the professional to the personal, pushed past the old-school dramas of who's getting shots and minutes and *into tumultuous tales of personal treacheries and accusations.*


Makes more sense now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They all act chummy during games though


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HB said:


> They all act chummy during games though


Assuming the writer knows that he's talking about, it' about player and wives, not player and players.

Can't control a spouse, and at times people understand, but those kind of statements work.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

I found this link and thought it was interesting

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=10000039&sid=aS8Npz2MgqkM&refer=columnist_soshnick

talks about male athletes and gay teamates

jefferson makes several comments in this article



> The locker-room truth, as told by Richard Jefferson of the New Jersey Nets, is that athletes shower and dress in communal spaces and that many would feel uneasy about doing so in front of a gay teammate.
> 
> The first openly gay male athlete will have to be a respected superstar, Jefferson said, likening it to Magic Johnson announcing that he had contracted the virus that causes AIDS. If there's an athlete thinking about coming out, Jefferson offered this how-to:
> 
> ...


this part is hilarious



> You want uncomfortable? Take Kazuhito Tadano, a Japanese pitcher with the Cleveland Indians. He held a press conference last year, asking forgiveness because he appeared in a gay pornographic movie while in college. Still, Tadano wanted his teammates to know that he wasn't gay. He just needed the money, he said.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> I found this link and thought it was interesting
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=10000039&sid=aS8Npz2MgqkM&refer=columnist_soshnick
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

It is all coming out, finally.



> According to various members of the Nets' organization, who requested anonymity because of the divorce proceedings are ongoing, these surveillance efforts became more than just a wife-tracks-husband issue. They claim that since November, there had been very strong suspicions on the part of another Nets player that he, too, was being tailed by a covert operative trying to compile information of Kidd's social habits, and that the player also believed that Joumana Kidd had spread salacious rumors of his personal life throughout the NBA community.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a nut! Trail your husband for info, not his teammates. What kind of logic is that?

"RJ bangs 12 random woman on Monday, Jay is an 'overrated' all-star who can't drop 20, but he should be able to get that many! That's a good opening for my case!"

-Petey


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Petey said:


> What a nut! Trail your husband for info, not his teammates. What kind of logic is that?
> 
> -Petey


In jealousy, insecurity, possessiveness, paranoia, anything is possible.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

i really really really hope that this will daytime emmy winning soap opera will end soon... but hey it sounds like a great story though to make it to tv lol..

i don't think thorn wants to press the trade button....


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

this was funny too


----------



## willbkid4ever (Jul 29, 2005)

You guys must be really bored to dig this one out of the grave. Lol.

Don't worry. Training camp is on and in a few weeks the NBA season will begin.


----------

